
Creatures: Artificial life software agents (1997 paper on AI game) - DanielleMolloy
http://citeseerx.ist.psu.edu/viewdoc/download?doi=10.1.1.18.9182&rep=rep1&type=pdf
======
DanielleMolloy
So, does current AI research have access to a similar artificial environment
playground simulating:

* body biochemistry

* genetics / artificial evolution

* perceptual systems

* motivations / drives

* the interplay of different brain lobes

* environmental processes like weather

Can't think of one.. Has AL+AI research disappeared? The success with OpenAI
DOTA is all great, but is DOTA (with its clearly defined pragmatic goal
states) really more interesting for AI research than an autonomous artificial
agent?

Afaik this game saw one of the few applications of multi-layer perceptrons /
neural networks in commercial games.

